
Mass Extinction and the Structure of the Milky Way - ianmobbs
https://arxiv.org/abs/1309.4838
======
DrScump
(2013)

Original submit, 350+ points:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14289212](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14289212)

Here's an excellent interview of Jonti Horner by John Batchelor on this topic
(free podcast):

[https://audioboom.com/posts/4827661-mass-extinction-and-
the-...](https://audioboom.com/posts/4827661-mass-extinction-and-the-
structure-of-the-milky-way-joint-horner?t=0)

